# Günstiger Drucker gesucht für homeoffice / Hausaufgaben



## Slezer (18. April 2020)

Hallo,

da die Schulen nun doch länger zu bleiben müssen wir uns nun doch einen Drucker kaufen. Leider kenne ich mich damit 0 aus und amazon ist überschwemmt mit Angeboten sobald ich Drucker eingebe. 

Was uns wichtig ist:

- Drucken kopieren Scannen
- Duplex Druck
- Farbe & S/W
- 10+ seiten / Min
- Günstige kompatible Patronen
- Papierkasette wäre nice aber kein muss
- LAN Schnittstelle wäre nice aber kein muss

Wenn es das alles noch für ~100€ gibt wäre ich sehr froh. Kann mir jemand helfen?

Gruß


----------



## Pixelboy (18. April 2020)

Hallo Slezer, taach auch 

Ich habe mir vor einem 1/2 Jahr über Cyberport einen HP  Laser gekauft.
Was bevorzugst du denn > Tinte oder Laser??
Das habe ich gerade gefunden : HP Envy 5030 Tintenstrahl-Multifunktionsdrucker Scanner Kopierer  68,- Euro 

LG Pixelboy


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. April 2020)

Meine Standardempfehlung:
Canon PIXMA MG5750 schwarz ab &euro;' '127,06 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.

Hat alles, was du brauchst, druckt sehr gut mit kompatiblen Patronen und ist ausreichend schnell.
LAN hat er nicht, aber WLAN.

Drucker mit LAN:
Canon PIXMA TR8550 schwarz ab &euro;' '138,07 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland,
HP OfficeJet Pro 7720 Wide ab &euro;' '143,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.

Für unter 100.- EUR gibt es da nichts mehr.


----------



## Slezer (18. April 2020)

Vielen dank euch 2. Ich schaue mir die genannten mal genauer an. Jetzt habe ich schon mal viel weniger Auswahl 

Denke Tinte wäre besser.


----------



## Pixelboy (18. April 2020)

@wuselsurfer  >Empfehlung 

HP OfficeJet Pro 7720 Wide ab &euro;'*'143,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.
Diesen gibt es gerade bei Cyberport mit 20,- Euro Cashback  
 LG Pixelboy


----------



## Torben456 (18. April 2020)

Wie regelmäßig wird denn gedruckt? 

Wenn unregelmäßig gedruckt wird, würde ich nen Drucker nehmen mit Patronen bei denen der Druckkopf verbaut ist. 

Wenn der Druckkopf fest im Drucker verbaut ist, kannst du den Drucker nach nem Jahr wegschmeißen, wenn du nichts druckst^^


----------



## Slezer (18. April 2020)

Eigentlich drucken wir so 1-2 seiten im Monat. Aber jetzt aktuell wegen corona & co wird täglich gedruckt. Wenn das vorbei ist drucken wir definitiv weniger


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. April 2020)

Pixelboy schrieb:


> HP OfficeJet Pro 7720 Wide ab &euro;'*'143,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.
> Diesen gibt es gerade bei Cyberport mit 20,- Euro Cashback
> 
> 
> ...


Hier der Link dazu:
Suchergebnisse .



Torben456 schrieb:


> Wenn der Druckkopf fest im Drucker verbaut ist, kannst du den Drucker nach nem Jahr wegschmeißen, wenn du nichts druckst^^


Mein Epson Stylus R285 druckt seit 12 Jahren einwandfrei.
Man muß nur ein A6 Postkärtchen in höchster Auflösung alle 4 Wochen drucken.


----------



## Torben456 (18. April 2020)

Aber man muss drucken. Die alten Epson Teile machen auch ne Selbstreinigung, mein Workforce XYZ läuft auch noch tadellos.


----------



## fotoman (18. April 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Man muß nur ein A6 Postkärtchen in höchster Auflösung alle 4 Wochen drucken.


Man muss eben drucken und muss penibel darauf achten, den Drucker nicht ohne Parkposition vom Strom zu trennen usw. Aber neben Epson freut es auch die Post, wenn Du jeden Monat eine Karte verschickst.

Hier scheint das ja mit 1-2 Seiten/Monat kein Problem zu sein. mein LJ Pro Color verstaubt auch schonmal 6 Monate auf dem Schreibtisch, bevor er wieder exakt eine Seite drucken muss.



Torben456 schrieb:


> Wenn der Druckkopf fest im Drucker verbaut  ist, kannst du den Drucker nach nem Jahr wegschmeißen, wenn du nichts  druckst^^


Aus genau dem Grund steht mein 13 Jahre alter Epson Stylus  nur noch als Scanner neben dem Laser. Der Druckkopf ist vermutlich schon seit fast 10 Jahren kaputt. Da kaufe ich lieber nach 6 Jahren mal neuen Toner oder zur Not umweltverschwendend gleich einen neuen Farb-Laser inkl. Toner.


----------



## IICARUS (19. April 2020)

Ein Epson Drucker was ich mal hatte hat nur zwei Jahre gehalten, dann habe ich die Druckerköpfe nicht mehr frei bekommen. Habe aber eine Zeit lang keine original Farbe verwendet sondern wieder auffüllbare Patronen. Daher möchte ich nicht ganz ausschließen das es ggf. an der verwendete Tinte lag.

Aber auch neue original Patronen wurden manchmal nicht direkt angenommen, nach dem austauschen kam da einfach keine Tinte raus.

Seit wir nun ein Laser Farbdrucker haben, haben wir auch ruhe. Das Teil läuft bereits seit 4 Jahren Problemlos und selbst wenn der Toner dazu nicht günstig ist kommen wir damit sehr lange aus. Die ersten Tonerkartuschen die bereits dem Drucker beilagen haben ich sogar erst nach einem Jahr austauschen müssen und die sind ja nicht so voll wie nachgekaufte Tonerkartuschen.

Seit wir den Laserdrucker haben habe ich bisher nur 2x den schwarzen Toner und 1x die Farb Toner (3 Stück) nachkaufen müssen. Wir drucken nicht sehr viel, aber ab und zu schon, weil wir mit drei Rechner + ein Laptop gelegentlich darauf zugreifen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. April 2020)

fotoman schrieb:


> Man muss eben drucken


 Was stört mich eine A6-Karte?


fotoman schrieb:


> und muss penibel darauf achten, den Drucker nicht ohne Parkposition vom Strom zu trennen


 Als so das kleine Drucker 1x1 kenn ich schon lange.


fotoman schrieb:


> Aber neben Epson freut es auch die Post, wenn Du jeden Monat eine Karte verschickst.


 Man kann auch etwas anderes drucken als Postkarten auf ein A6-Blatt.


fotoman schrieb:


> Da kaufe ich lieber nach 6 Jahren mal neuen Toner oder zur Not umweltverschwendend gleich einen neuen Farb-Laser inkl. Toner.


Umwelttechnisch geben sich beide nichts.
Wer weiß, was in der pigmentierten Tinte drin ist.

Den alten Kopf könnte man zur Not wieder funktionsfähig machen (24h einweichen + Ultraschallbad), aber die Epson-Tinte backt besonders fest.
Da stehen die Chancen schlecht.


----------

